# Sanding primer



## charlie20vt (May 8, 2011)

Hi people 

What grit sandpaper do you sand primer with 

Has anyone here used 1000 then 2000 grit paper before base 

Thanks 
Charlie


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

800 wet n dry or 400 dry

dont use 2000 its too fine and wont provide a key


----------



## charlie20vt (May 8, 2011)

yeah thats exactly what i thought also when 
sanding around primed area where clear coat is applied 
would you sand 1k then 2k sandpaper or just 1k ?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

1000 or a grey scotch pad


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Wouldn't go below 500 or above 800 before applying base after primer.


----------



## Danl94 (Mar 10, 2016)

If there is a repair underneath block it 320 dry to straighten it up. Then 500 to 800 and finish off with a grey scuff for edges or a 1000 pad.


----------

